# Haunted Radio (12/14/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we continue our 'Cruel Yule' with news on The Munsters, Netflix, Cloverfield, Stephen King's It, and more!!

Then, we review the 1993 classic, 'The Nightmare Before Christmas' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with 2 horror themed holiday hits. Also, the Freek returns with another edition of Retched Radio. All of this and so much more on the December 14 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

